# Kitty, big kitty



## [JR] (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't know why I'm posting this one in bloopers, I just don't feel like it's too good. There's something missing... can't quite figure out what, the angle maybe?


----------



## KamaKazzy (Nov 12, 2007)

Love the eyes


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

Cute! I don't usually like cat pics, or cats for that matter.. But I like this one!


----------



## [JR] (Nov 12, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> Cute! I don't usually like cat pics, or cats for that matter.. But I like this one!


Hehe he's a special one!


----------



## nossie (Nov 13, 2007)

Did you call the cat JR? That's wierd coz we've a stray cat here that we feed and we were watching Dallas a lot at the time so 1+1.  I should post him in Pets Corner


----------



## Battou (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm ready for my close up mister Deville


----------



## M-O-S (Nov 19, 2007)

The cat looks like reptilian....lol

nice pic


----------



## [JR] (Nov 20, 2007)

nossie said:


> Did you call the cat JR? That's wierd coz we've a stray cat here that we feed and we were watching Dallas a lot at the time so 1+1.  I should post him in Pets Corner


Yes... he's not a stray cat, though. His name was Charlie Trouble, my mother called him Charlemagne (no comment... hehe) and I decided to shorten his name to Charlie.



M-O-S said:


> The cat looks like reptilian....lol
> 
> nice pic


I hardly did any PP and yet the eyes are so blue... almost scary, when you think about it. He usually has green eyes, though.

Cheers


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 21, 2007)

[JR said:
			
		

> ]
> There's something missing...


 
His ears! Both of them. Clipped into or off. Poor kitty...


----------

